# Leap Day Storms



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

Hope all is well with everyone that may have been in the path of the storms that swept through today...Here's a few pics from my town...So far, no injuries have been reported...


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

man,we we've been getting storms from that system all day but nothing that bad.hope everyone is ok


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man, I hope everyone it OK. Seems early for those kind of storms.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. We had some freezing rain and high winds but nothing that bad. We're supposed to get 40 MPH winds tomorrow. Hope everyone stays safe !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel for all of those that live in those area's, hope everyone is fine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow...Thoughts and prayers to those affected. I hear Branson MO. and southern Illinois got it bad as well.


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

I still haven't heard the first report of even a minor injury from these storms that hit here today...We are a blessed community even with all the damage...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome seeing those pictures of everybody pulling together to help each other. What a devastating storm. Hope everybody is ok. Thanks for posting the pics. Prayers are out to everybody affected by the storms.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, hope all are well and will be praying for those who have lost life and property!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to hear No Injuries, Property can be replaced Lives Cant, I hope Y'alls recovery efforts go Smoothly as Possible, Stay Safe Man!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Taxidermy said:


> I still haven't heard the first report of even a minor injury from these storms that hit here today...We are a blessed community even with all the damage...


It's amazing that there can be that much damage and no injuries... Blessed is right! I am glad to hear everyone is well and I hope I it stays that way.


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

It was a confirmed EF-2 tornado that hit here yesterday...Meteorologists are calling for more severe storms tomorrow evening with the potential to be as bad, or worse, they say...


----------

